# FreeBSD 13 on Vmware Esxi 6.5, cant install.



## krtvsky (Aug 19, 2022)

Hello, anyone knows Freebsd 13 is working on vmware esxi 6.5?
I have problem when installing, at partitioning i check Auto UFS (as always bsd 11, bsd 12) then GPT GUID Partition table and then:





When i use ZFS then something is installing but after reboot says there is no system 

Vmware website says BSD 13.x is supported from ESXi 7.0 (i have 6.5), so, ok, BUT vmware website says BSD 12.x is supported from ESXi 6.7 but i have 6.5 and bsd 12 is working.


----------



## subnetspider (Aug 20, 2022)

What exact version of VMware ESXi are you using?
What are the Storage settings of your FreeBSD 13 VM?
Is your VM set to boot from BIOS or EFI?
More information would be helpful


----------



## krtvsky (Aug 20, 2022)

subnetspider said:


> What exact version of VMware ESXi are you using?
> What are the Storage settings of your FreeBSD 13 VM?
> Is your VM set to boot from BIOS or EFI?
> More information would be helpful



Hi,

Esxi 6.5.0 Update 3 (Build 13932383)
rest of VM settings are default
storage settings




boot from bios


----------



## subnetspider (Aug 20, 2022)

Out of curiosity, I installed VMware ESXi 6.5.0 Update 3 (Build 14320405) on a spare server and created two FreeBSD 13.1 VMs (one UFS, one ZFS).
I only increased the amount of RAM and CPU on the one with ZFS and changed the network card on both to VMXNET3, everything else is default.
Both VMs boot without problems after installation, I really couldn't find anything wrong at all... 

My server: Intel Xeon E3-1220 V3, 32 GiB RAM, 2x 120 GB Intel SSD, Supermicro X10SLH-F

*VMware ESXi Server*




*FreeBSD 13.1 VM (ZFS)*




*FreeBSD 13.1 VM (UFS)*


----------



## aomsin2526 (Aug 20, 2022)

What SCSI controller did you use? Try LSI Logic SAS if possible, VMWare Paravirtual is bugged somehow (at least for me).


----------



## krtvsky (Aug 20, 2022)

subnetspider said:


> Out of curiosity, I installed VMware ESXi 6.5.0 Update 3 (Build 14320405) on a spare server and created two FreeBSD 13.1 VMs (one UFS, one ZFS).
> I only increased the amount of RAM and CPU on the one with ZFS and changed the network card on both to VMXNET3, everything else is default.
> Both VMs boot without problems after installation, I really couldn't find anything wrong at all...
> 
> ...



Hm, i just changed Controller Location from SCSI to IDE and system is installing


----------



## subnetspider (Aug 20, 2022)

aomsin2526 said:


> What SCSI controller did you use? Try LSI Logic SAS if possible, VMWare Paravirtual is bugged somehow (at least for me).


The default Controller is LSI Logic Parallel for me, this seemed to work.


krtvsky said:


> Hm, i just changed Controller Location from SCSI to IDE and system is installing


Afaik IDE should work with everything, at least that's my experience.


----------

